# Valve: Left 4 Dead unter Linux schneller als auf Windows - dank OpenGL



## Rollora (3. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorweg: Kurz vor dem Windows 8 Release, dem Valve ja nicht nur positiv gegenübersteht, einmal ein Newsupdate zur Linuxversion:

Valve hat 10 Jahre lang die Source Engine für Windows Entwickelt, weiterentwickelt und optimiert. Immer wieder gibts und gabs Engine Updates. 
Aber was das OpenGL/Linux Team von Valve geschafft hat ist nochmal unglaublicher. Innerhalb weniger Monate hat man die OpenGL Version auf die Beine gestellt - der Erfolg ist auch in Zahlen messbar: mit derselben Hardware läuft Left 4 Dead 2 auf Linux (Ubuntu 12.04) 20% schneller:


> The Valve Linux Team breaks it down on their shiny new blog: With an Nvidia GTX 680, Intel i7-3930k, and 32GB of RAM, Windows 7 and DirectX, _Left 4 Dead 2_  maxes out at 270.6 fps. With the same hardware, but different software —  Ubuntu 12.04 and OpenGL — L4D2 scores 315 fps, almost 20% faster than  Windows.


Man beschreibt auch wie Hart die Arbeit dorthin war. Auch wenn es im Vergleich zu den 10 Jahren nur einige Monate gedauert hat, so ist die Linuxversion auch einmal mit 6 FPS gestartet. Man hat aber L4D2 dann noch ganz Speziell an den Kernel angepasst, mit den Grafikkartenherstellern eng zusammengearbeitet, damit die Treiber optimiert werden und Bugs entfernt werden:


> The Linux port of L4D2 didn’t  start off at 315 fps, of course — the initial version actually maxed out  at just 6 fps. To realize such a huge performance gain, a three-pronged  approach is taken: The game is tweaked to play nicely with the Linux  kernel, the game is optimized to work with OpenGL (rather than DirectX),  and bugs in the Linux graphics drivers are addressed.


Warum der Vorsprung der OpenGL Version so groß ist, liegt scheinbar an der API selbst, die schnellere "reibungslosere" Berechnungen beim "Zeichnen" der Grafik zulässt:



> As for _why_ OpenGL is  faster than DirectX/Direct3D, the simple answer is that OpenGL seems to  have a smoother, more efficient pipeline. At 303.4 fps, OpenGL is  rendering a frame every 3.29 milliseconds; at 270.6 fps, DirectX is  rendering a frame in 3.69 milliseconds. That 0.4 millisecond difference  is down to how fast the DirectX pipeline can process and draw 3D data.


"Lustig" ist auch, dass dieser Effekt nicht nur unter Linux vorherrscht. Jetzt ist auch unter Windows die Left 4 Dead 2 Version für Linux, also die OpenGL Version schneller als die Direct X Version  - weil OpenGL eben schneller ist.

Im Weiteren spekuliert der Artikel dann noch, warum überhaupt auf DX setzen, wenn OpenGL schneller ist und auch auf Mac, Konsolen und Handies/Tablets läuft (DirectX nur auf Windows, Xbox, Windows Phones).

Valve wird sich zur OpenGL/Linux Version von L4D2 auf der SIGGRAPH  nächste Woche weiter äußern.

Noch was eigenes: Die Verwendete Hardware ist eine auf Nvidia basierende - die in den Vergangenen Jahren immer die bessern Linux/OpenGL Treiber hatten. Es wäre Interessant wie der Vergleich heute ist.

Da eine Diskussion aufgetaucht ist, welche da sagte der Vergleich sei Unfair weil Direct X 9 uralt sei und man dürfe es nicht mit dem aktuellsten OpenGL vergleichen, hier nunmal ein Update dazu, denn wie schon vermutet wurde eben NICHT die aktuellste OpenGL Version verwendet, sondern eine DX9 äquivalente


blackout24 schrieb:


> Die Tests wurden übrigens von Valve mit OpenGL 3.x durch geführt was  etwa DX9-10 entspricht. Also nicht das neuste OpenGL gegen das alte  DX9c.



Quelle:
Valve: OpenGL is faster than DirectX — even on Windows | ExtremeTech
Faster Zombies! | Valve
Could this be the year of the Linux desktop? | ExtremeTech

Und hier noch eine deutschsprachige Quelle die ich auch noch gefunden habe, aber im Artikel nicht eingebaut ist, weil ich sie erst nachher gefunden hab:
Left 4 Dead 2 luft besser unter Linux als unter Windows - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. August 2012)

Hoffentlich hat da kein Linuxer vergessen, das Engine-Limit unter Windows/DX abzuschalten, was ab Werk bei 300 Fps liegt. 

Ah, offenbar nicht:
„Interestingly, in the process of working with hardware vendors we also sped up the OpenGL implementation on Windows. Left 4 Dead 2 is now running at 303.4 FPS with that configuration.“

Tja, dann könnte ich mir noch was anderes Vorstellen: Windows Vista und 7 lassen DX9 und älter ja über einen Wrapper laufen, sofern nicht die DX11-API mit Downlevel-Funktionen genutzt wird. Bei diesem Wrapper ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen, dass er im High-Fps-Bereich deutlich weniger Performance bringt als dieselbe Demo/Benchmark mit derselben Hardware und derselben Treiberversion (nach Nummer) unter Windows XP.


----------



## ReVan1199 (3. August 2012)

Aber es macht doch gar keinen Sinn OpenGL mit einer neuen Version gegen DX9 zu vergleichen? DX9 ist einfach veraltet und wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Ich frage mich ob DX11 oder OpenGL schneller ist.
Das alles kommt mir nur wie Werbung für Valve vor...


----------



## Hermel (3. August 2012)

ich find gut das nicht mehr alles nur für windows gemacht wird sondern auch für linux....
jetzt nur noch battlefield und ich steig auf linux um....


----------



## RRCRoady (3. August 2012)

Wenn ich mir Windows 8 so ansehe würde ich es begrüßen wenn mehr Entwickler auf OpenGL setzen würden. Momentan kommt mann als Spieler einfach nicht an Windows vorbei.


----------



## Deimos (3. August 2012)

RRCRoady schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Windows 8 so ansehe würde ich es begrüßen wenn mehr Entwickler auf OpenGL setzen würden. Momentan kommt mann als Spieler einfach nicht an Windows vorbei.


Du kommst aber vorderhand an Windows 8 vorbei 

Grundsätzlich interessant, aber wirklich überzeugend wäre die Sache nur, wenn eine native DX11-Engine portiert worden wäre.
Nach der alten Source-Engine kräht doch kein Hahn mehr, resp. es ist egal, ob die jetzt mit 280 oder 310 FPS läuft.

Um wirklich Schlüsse daraus für zukünftige Entwicklungen zu ziehen, hätte man in beiden Fällen die aktuelle API verwenden sollen.

EDIT: tolle News aber und gut geschrieben! Wäre schön, wenn öfters die originalen Textpassagen in Englisch drin wären - leider habens nicht alle so mit übersetzen. Ein "Gefällt mir" für den TE!


----------



## Rollora (3. August 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat da kein Linuxer vergessen, das Engine-Limit unter Windows/DX abzuschalten, was ab Werk bei 300 Fps liegt.
> 
> Ah, offenbar nicht:
> „Interestingly, in the process of working with hardware vendors we also sped up the OpenGL implementation on Windows. Left 4 Dead 2 is now running at 303.4 FPS with that configuration.“
> ...


Ja stimmt natürlich, habe ich vergessen, wird wohl DX9 benutzen- wobei es könnte schon der DX11 Pfad sein, hat L4D2 nicht einen?

Edit: nein, das hatte ich falsch in Erinnerung, ist wohl doch DX9c
https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Source_Engine_Features

Mich würd auch, rein interessehalber CPU Last auf beiden Systemen interessieren, aber auch min FPS Vergleiche.

Natürlich ist so der Vergleich DX9 vs OGL4 nicht "ganz" fair - aber es steht nirgends, dass sie OpenGL 4 benutzt haben. Eher fraglich, denn dann würds wohl weder auf Konsolen, noch auf älteren Grafikkarten laufen. Also ist der Vergleich vielleicht doch wieder fair, weil eine ältere OGL Version gegen eine ältere DX Version antritt?
Muss ich nochmal nachlesen.
Edit 2: steht nichts, aber es ist ja auch fraglich wie "fair" ein Vergleich ist, selbst wenn die neue Version von Open GL genutzt wird (eher nicht ausschließlich), dann hat man immer noch die "Unfairness", dass die Source Engine von Haus aus für DX7/8/9 entwickelt wurde und man sie 10 Jahre lang dafür optimierte, für OpenGL wohl nicht so lange


----------



## MiToKo (3. August 2012)

Mich würde die Leistung bei Verwendung der Open-Source Treiber auch mal interessieren. Weil anscheinend wurden ja die proprietären Treiber für nVidea verwendet.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. August 2012)

Wird auch mal Zeit, das es sinnvoll ist, einen Linux-Spiele-Rechner zu haben


----------



## Rollora (3. August 2012)

Deimos schrieb:


> EDIT: tolle News aber und gut geschrieben!  Wäre schön, wenn öfters die originalen Textpassagen in Englisch drin  wären - leider habens nicht alle so mit übersetzen. Ein "Gefällt mir"  für den TE!


Danke 


MiToKo schrieb:


> Mich würde die Leistung bei Verwendung der  Open-Source Treiber auch mal interessieren. Weil anscheinend wurden ja  die proprietären Treiber für nVidea verwendet.


 Erstmal genau lernen, wie der Hersteller wirklich heißt 
Und in einer der Quellen wird dir beantwortet warum die proprietären Treiber von Nivea  verwendet werden, nicht die fürs Gaming ungeeigneten Open Source Treiber



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Aber es macht doch gar keinen Sinn OpenGL mit  einer neuen Version gegen DX9 zu vergleichen? DX9 ist einfach veraltet  und wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Ich frage mich ob DX11 oder OpenGL  schneller ist.
> Das alles kommt mir nur wie Werbung für Valve vor...


 Ja ich mach hier Werbung für Valve ich steh auf deren Gehaltsliste... omg ???
Wenn dir nicht klar ist, welche Auswirkungen eine OpenGL Portierung hat, dann bitte nichts dazu schreiben und die Diskussion lesend verfolgen, oder danach fragen.


----------



## blackout24 (3. August 2012)

Das Windows inhärent bei Spielen einfach schneller ist und man da garnicht dran kommen kann, hat glaube ich auch kaum jemand gedacht. Passt man OpenGL, die Engine und die Treiber auf Linux ab gibt es eigentlich kein Grund, warum die Spiele nicht mindestens genauso gut laufen. 

Interessant finde ich die Aussage "We are using a 32-bit version of Linux temporarily and will run on 64-bit Linux later."
Ob das heißt, dass der Steam Client und die Source Engine direkt auf 64 Bit optimiert werden? Möchte es hoffen. Mal schauen wie das die Grafikleistung am Ende überhaupt betrifft.


----------



## ReVan1199 (3. August 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Danke
> Ja ich mach hier Werbung für Valve ich steh auf deren Gehaltsliste... omg ???
> Wenn dir nicht klar ist, welche Auswirkungen eine OpenGL Portierung hat, dann bitte nichts dazu schreiben und die Diskussion lesend verfolgen, oder danach fragen.



? Meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden?
Du hast die News von irgendwo aufgegriffen, was Valve sagt ist alles nur PR für ihr eigenes Produkt. Woher schließt du den bitte, das ich mir nicht im klaren bin, was eine OpenGL Portierung bedeutet? Ich habe nur in Frage gestellt das der Vergleich nicht Fair ist und wahrscheinlich Humbug ist. Also nicht gleich anflamen...
Ich bin natürlich dafür das man mehr Auswahl hat, auf welchem BS man seine Spiele spielt.


----------



## blackout24 (3. August 2012)

Auch sehr interssant aus den Kommentaren:



> Valve Linux team says:
> August 2, 2012 at 3:10 pm
> We are already in contact with other game developers and building a list of those with interest in porting existing games in their current catalog to Linux. Some of these companies already have Linux versions available.


----------



## Rollora (3. August 2012)

Das wäre doch was, wenn man jetzt in STEAM plötzlich auch einige viele Spiele für Linux hätte 


ReVan1199 schrieb:


> ? Meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden?


 nö leider. Sorry then und drück dich mal direkter aus


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. August 2012)

Wenn L4D erstmal portiert ist, sollte ja für alle Source-Spiele die Tür sperrangelweit aufstehen.


----------



## Asus4ever (3. August 2012)

Ich freu mich schon allein, dass Steam für Linux kommt und wenn dann noch Games schneller laufen


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. August 2012)

Schon komisch. Jahrelang lag Linux als Spieleplattform quasi brach, bis auf ein paar Eigenkreationen usw. und jetzt nimmt sich Valve dessen an und plötzlich scheint es in großen Schritten voran zu gehn. Hoffentlich klemmen sich jetzt noch weitere Publisher und Entwickler dahinter, so dass das Angebot weiter wächst.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (3. August 2012)

die "Performance-Steigerung" hält sich doch aber stark in Grenzen, vor allem bei über 300 Fps. Trotzdem interessant, das Linux effizienter mit Ressourcen umgehen kann


----------



## belle (3. August 2012)

RRCRoady schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Windows 8 so ansehe würde ich es begrüßen wenn mehr Entwickler auf OpenGL setzen würden. Momentan kommt mann als Spieler einfach nicht an Windows vorbei.


 
Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun und Windows 7 reicht ja auch. Lies mal den Post von PCGH_Carsten unter dem Artikel auf Seite 1...


----------



## Rollora (3. August 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Schon komisch. Jahrelang lag Linux als Spieleplattform quasi brach, bis auf ein paar Eigenkreationen usw. und jetzt nimmt sich Valve dessen an und plötzlich scheint es in großen Schritten voran zu gehn. Hoffentlich klemmen sich jetzt noch weitere Publisher und Entwickler dahinter, so dass das Angebot weiter wächst.


Naja stimmt schon aber ein paar wenige Entwickler gabs eigentlich immer die auch Linuxportierungen von Haus aus angeboten haben:
ID Software, Blizzard, Epic etc


steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> die "Performance-Steigerung" hält sich  doch aber stark in Grenzen, vor allem bei über 300 Fps. Trotzdem  interessant, das Linux effizienter mit Ressourcen umgehen kann


 Was hat das mit 300fps zu tun? Bzw über?
Die Leistung stieg DURCHSCHNITTLICH um 20%.
Wenn man das bei einer Grafikkarte will, zahlt man oft 100€ drauf.
Überleg mal eine Radeon 7850 zu 7950 oder Geforce 670 zu 680. Das sind knapp um 20% AFAIR und der Preisunterschied sind über 100€. Dabei ging das theoretisch auch mit mehr Optimieren der API, Treiber, OS und des Spiels. 
Was sind 20%? Das ist natürlich so gesehen nicht viel. Eine geringfügig höhere Auflösung, mehr AF oder AA. Aber das wars dann auch, es lässt natürlich keine revolutionär neue Grafik zu. Aber das erstaunliche ist jetzt nicht, dass es bloß 20% mehr sind, man hat eher erwartet, dass man bei Linux WENIGER Fps hat als bei Windows


----------



## Kondar (3. August 2012)

steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> die "Performance-Steigerung" hält sich doch aber stark in Grenzen, vor allem bei über 300 Fps.
> Trotzdem interessant, das Linux effizienter mit Ressourcen umgehen kann


 
ja mag sein.
Wenn ich aber in jedem Spiel dafür +20% FPS im Vergleich zur Windows Version habe ist es mir auch egal wenn ich nur
max. 300 FPS habe.

Ich halte das was Valve vorhat vorhat im Auge weil mir bei "Linux" der Desktop deutlich besser gefällt als unter Windows.


----------



## Locuza (3. August 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Im Weiteren spekuliert der Artikel dann noch, warum überhaupt auf DX setzen, wenn OpenGL schneller ist und auch auf Mac, Konsolen und Handies/Tablets läuft (DirectX nur auf Windows, Xbox, Windows Phones).


Man hat die letzten Jahre auf DX gesetzt, weil es ein sehr sauberer Standard ist und OpenGl davon lief, besonders nach dem sehr enttäuschenden OGL3. Und je mehr Entwickler darauf programmierten, desto mehr zogen auch andere Entwickler nach. 
Heute hat OGL4 denke ich einen sehr guten Sprung nach vorne hingelegt und man könnte es durchaus wagen, wieder mit OGL zu programmieren. 



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Schon komisch. Jahrelang lag Linux als Spieleplattform quasi brach, bis auf ein paar Eigenkreationen usw. und jetzt nimmt sich Valve dessen an und plötzlich scheint es in großen Schritten voran zu gehn. Hoffentlich klemmen sich jetzt noch weitere Publisher und Entwickler dahinter, so dass das Angebot weiter wächst.


Damals gab es einige Gründe gegen OpenGL. Einige OpenGL-Portierungen gab es immer, also ich sehe das jetzt nicht als großen Meilenstein, dass man jetzt L4D portiert hat. Der Meilenstein ist die Idee, es wirklich weitgehend zu unterstützen und das müssen wir noch abwarten. 



Rollora schrieb:


> Was hat das mit 300fps zu tun? Bzw über?
> Die Leistung stieg DURCHSCHNITTLICH um 20%.
> Wenn man das bei einer Grafikkarte will, zahlt man oft 100€ drauf.
> Überleg mal eine Radeon 7850 zu 7950 oder Geforce 670 zu 680. Das sind knapp um 20% AFAIR und der Preisunterschied sind über 100€. Dabei ging das theoretisch auch mit mehr Optimieren der API, Treiber, OS und des Spiels.
> Was sind 20%? Das ist natürlich so gesehen nicht viel. Eine geringfügig höhere Auflösung, mehr AF oder AA. Aber das wars dann auch, es lässt natürlich keine revolutionär neue Grafik zu. Aber das erstaunliche ist jetzt nicht, dass es bloß 20% mehr sind, man hat eher erwartet, dass man bei Linux WENIGER Fps hat als bei Windows


Rollora ein kühler Kopf ist vielleicht dort angebracht. Es ist ein Spiel, es sind FPS-Zahlen über 250. 20% hier, könnten bei bei FPS unter 100 weniger als 10% generieren. Wir haben auch Portal auf dem Mac und Blizzard Games. Da gab es auch einige Benchmarks und mir bleibt noch gut in Erinnerung das Portal sehr wohl schlechtere Performance auf dem Mac bot. Der Unigine-Bechmark hat ja ebenfalls einen OGL- und DX-Pfad, da werden durch DX mehr Punkte auf die Waage gebracht. 
Prinzipiell wird OpenGL seinen schnelleren DrawCall behalten können, wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß ob MS mit DX10 und 11 da etwas verändert hat, aber ohne eine ausgereifte Plattform wie Windows + DX werden wir bei Linux wohl nirgendwo immer 20% mehr Geschwindigkeit bei spielen sehen. 

Aber egal, dass ist sowieso sehr schwer zu beurteilen, da man nicht weiß wie viel Aufwand investiert werden muss und ob bisherige OGL-Implantationen nicht alle samt total Halbherzig entwickelt wurden und deshalb etwas weniger FPS manchmal haben. 
Wichtig ist ja die Idee und ob dadurch wieder ein kleiner Konkurrenzkampf entstehen könnte, wo MS bei DX stärker entwickeln muss oder gar bei ihrem Store gewisse Restriktionen auflockert. 
Leider muss ich für mich persönlich sagen, dass MS durch eine Dekade Herrschaft ihre Stellung sehr gut zementiert haben und niemals das Spieleangebot der letzten 10 Jahre auf Linux portiert wird. 
Ich werde wohl mindestens für die nächsten 5-10 Jahre weiterhin bei Windows bleiben.


----------



## blackout24 (3. August 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Man hat die letzten Jahre auf DX gesetzt, weil es ein sehr sauberer Standard ist und OpenGl davon lief, besonders nach dem sehr enttäuschenden OGL3. Und je mehr Entwickler darauf programmierten, desto mehr zogen auch andere Entwickler nach.
> Heute hat OGL4 denke ich einen sehr guten Sprung nach vorne hingelegt und man könnte es durchaus wagen, wieder mit OGL zu programmieren.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mac OpenGL Leistung ist auch nicht einfach mit Linux gleich zusetzen.
Anscheind sieht es auf dem Mac nochmal anders aus.

[Phoronix] Mac OS X 10.6.3 vs. Windows 7 vs. Ubuntu 10.04 Benchmarks

Fazit letzte Seite: "So while Microsoft Windows 7 Professional took the lead in all of these gaming tests on Apple hardware, aside from when using Intel integrated graphics, *Ubuntu 10.04 LTS "Lucid Lynx" was a faster gaming platform than Mac OS X "Snow Leopard", which is good news for once the Steam Linux client arrives."*

Seit 2010 hat sich bei Linux Grafikstack aber einiges getan. Beim Mac scheinen sie wohl sehr drauf achten zumüssen, dass alles über alle Versionen und Geräte passt. https://developer.apple.com/graphicsimaging/opengl/capabilities/

Auch die Treiber für OpenGL werden wohl getrennt behandelt auf dem Mac:


> Deg says:
> August 1, 2012 at 5:48 pm
> Will the improvements to OpenGL in Linux carry over to improvements in OS X? What are some of the differences and challenges in 3d gaming between the two platforms?
> Reply
> ...



Quelle: Kommentare des Blogs

Es ist also eher noch weitere Entwicklung bei Linux zu erwarten als bei Mac, einfach weil es anpassungsfähiger ist.


----------



## jules.m (4. August 2012)

naja, linux wurde in einer 32bit variante verwendet, windows in der 64bit variante.

is da nicht die 32bit variante sowieso immer ums gespür schneller aufgrund der kürzeren befehle die der prozessor abzuarbeiten hat?


----------



## blackout24 (4. August 2012)

jules.m schrieb:


> naja, linux wurde in einer 32bit variante verwendet, windows in der 64bit variante.
> 
> is da nicht die 32bit variante sowieso immer ums gespür schneller aufgrund der kürzeren befehle die der prozessor abzuarbeiten hat?


 
Ist die Frage wieviel die Grafik überhaupt von CPU seitigen Änderungen profitiert, dass kommt wohl auf das Spiel drauf an.

Linux 64-Bit ist eigentlich immer deutlich schneller und fühlt sich auch von dem System her direkter an, wenn man damit arbeitet.
[Phoronix] Ubuntu 12.04 LTS: 32-bit vs. 64-bit Performance

Die Tests wurden übrigens von Valve mit OpenGL 3.x durch geführt was etwa DX9-10 entspricht. Also nicht das neuste OpenGL gegen das alte DX9c.

Weiß einer was für ne NVIDIA Treiber Version bei 12.04 gerade benutzt wird? Die sind ja nicht immer die aktuellsten. Ich habe zur Zeit z.B. 302.17-4


----------



## Rollora (4. August 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ist die Frage wieviel die Grafik überhaupt von CPU seitigen Änderungen profitiert, dass kommt wohl auf das Spiel drauf an.
> 
> Linux 64-Bit ist eigentlich immer deutlich schneller und fühlt sich auch von dem System her direkter an, wenn man damit arbeitet.
> [Phoronix] Ubuntu 12.04 LTS: 32-bit vs. 64-bit Performance


 Interessant. Danke. Habe vor 8 Jahren ca das erste mal mit Linux 64 für x86-64 Systeme gearbeitet, das war damals noch katastrophal. Gut, wenn es jetzt hinhaut 


blackout24 schrieb:


> Die Tests wurden übrigens von Valve mit OpenGL 3.x durch geführt was etwa DX9-10 entspricht. Also nicht das neuste OpenGL gegen das alte DX9c.


Danke #2. Würd ich gern in die News übernehmen!


----------



## jules.m (5. August 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Weiß einer was für ne NVIDIA Treiber Version bei 12.04 gerade benutzt wird? Die sind ja nicht immer die aktuellsten. Ich habe zur Zeit z.B. 302.17-4


 

ich bilde mir ein irgendwo was von 295.irgendwas gelesen zu haben. kann aber auch sein dass ich hier jetz totalen schwachsinn verzapfe 

edit:

da hab ichs gelesen

http://derstandard.at/1343743693255/Nvidia-Linux-Grafiktreiber-mit-gefaehrlicher-Sicherheitsluecke


----------



## blackout24 (5. August 2012)

Bei mir funktioniert das Exploit schon garnicht mehr und mein Treiber hab ich schon ein paar Tage. Das ist halt der Vorteil von Rolling Release. 

Wie dem auch sei. Nächste Woche ist die SIGGRAPH 2012 und hoffentlich stellt Valve ein paar Folien, Bilder oder gar Videos bereit.


----------



## Genghis99 (6. August 2012)

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - Wenn Linux zur Spiele Plattform wird - hab ich OpenSuSE am Start. Ein paar FPS mehr oder Weniger sind mir dabei völlig Wurst.


----------



## Mashed (6. August 2012)

jules.m schrieb:


> naja, linux wurde in einer 32bit variante verwendet, windows in der 64bit variante.
> 
> is da nicht die 32bit variante sowieso immer ums gespür schneller aufgrund der kürzeren befehle die der prozessor abzuarbeiten hat?


 
Kurze Antwort: Nein.

Lange Antwort: x86-64 hat einige Erweiterungen, die nur im 64bit-Modus nutzbar sind. Unter anderem deutlich mehr Register, Befehlssatzerweiterungen wie neue Vektorbefehle (wenn diese gut genutzt werden, kann z.B. die Physik um einiges schneller berechnet werden), oder direkte Unterstützung von 64bit-Operationen.
Manche Befehle sind zwar länger, aber mit Prefetching und Instruktions-Caches wird der Nachteil recht gut abgefangen.


----------



## thysol (6. August 2012)

Mashed schrieb:


> Kurze Antwort: Nein.
> 
> Lange Antwort: x86-64 hat einige Erweiterungen, die nur im 64bit-Modus nutzbar sind. Unter anderem deutlich mehr Register, Befehlssatzerweiterungen wie neue Vektorbefehle (wenn diese gut genutzt werden, kann z.B. die Physik um einiges schneller berechnet werden), oder direkte Unterstützung von 64bit-Operationen.
> Manche Befehle sind zwar länger, aber mit Prefetching und Instruktions-Caches wird der Nachteil recht gut abgefangen.


 
x86_64 CPUs haben nicht zwangsläufig "deutlich mehr Register". Die Register haben lediglich eine höhere Kapazität als die von 32bit CPUs.


----------



## jules.m (7. August 2012)

aber braucht eine ALU nicht länger, gleicher takt vorausgesetzt, um 2 64bit befehle zu verarbeiten als 2 32bit befehle? ich mein, die bits werden doch nicht parallel verarbeitet, oder?

schon allein die adressierung is da doch viel komplizierter.


----------



## Locuza (7. August 2012)

thysol schrieb:


> x86_64 CPUs haben nicht zwangsläufig "deutlich mehr Register". Die Register haben lediglich eine höhere Kapazität als die von 32bit CPUs.


Sowohl, als auch. Sowohl die Breite, als auch die Registeranzahl hat sich bei einigen Registern verdoppelt. ( Nicht bei allen Registern hat sich die Größe verdoppelt und nicht bei allen die Anzahl, allerdings oft eines davon)



jules.m schrieb:


> aber braucht eine ALU nicht länger, gleicher takt  vorausgesetzt, um 2 64bit befehle zu verarbeiten als 2 32bit befehle?  ich mein, die bits werden doch nicht parallel verarbeitet, oder?
> 
> schon allein die adressierung is da doch viel komplizierter.


 Nein, 2 Cycles für 2 64Bit Operationen und 2 Cycles für 2 32Bit Operationen. Das ist auch der Sinn einer 64-Bit Erweiterung 
Sowohl die ALUs sind doppelt so breit, als auch die Register doppelt so groß. 
Die Adressierung ist in dem Sinne auch nicht viel komplizierter, sondern sie verbraucht mehr Speicherplatz.


----------



## AnthraX (7. August 2012)

ein Rennen gegen DX9... wow  Na dann mal her mit dem Vergleich gegen DX11. Nciht das dann doch noch das Bööööööööööse MS System schneler wäre wa? ;D
Ich denke Valve veruscht einfach mal wiede rein paar schlagzeilen um sich zu tümmeln. Und wir werden sehen. Half Life 3 wird unter Win 8 laufen. Bei Linux bezweifle ich das dann ja schon fast ^^ Natürlich wird man das dann irgendwie erklären können xD

 btw: Windows Phone spiele sehen immernoch am besten aus  Ausserdem finde ich gar nicht so verkerht, das Spiele derzeit nur uner Windows laufen. Wenn parallel bal dnoch an Linux versioenen gearbeitet wird, dann stecken die Firmen womöglich noch weniger arbeit in den Inhalt des Spieles an sich. Und dann lohnen sich Videospiele womöglich gar nicht mehr. Oder man versucht den merhaufwand mit erhöhten Spielepreisen auszugleichen. Wer weiss auf was für teuflihsce ideen die Firmen kommen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. August 2012)

Ähm einen Augenblick: Hat mein Ironiedetektor versagt oder vergleichst du tatsächlich Spiele für Mobile Geräte mit denen für Desktops? Oder meinst du Windows Phone vs Android vs Apple? Das liegt an den strengen Hardwarebeschränkungen von MS und des recht geringen Alters der Plattform. Der Spaß geht erst los wenn Windows Phone 8 und Win 8 etwas älter geworden sind und die Entwickler dann anfangen müssen auch ältere Geräte zu beachten.

Wie es schon Valve gesagt hat: Sie benutzen OpenGL 3. Das bedeutet, dass sie eine Spezifikation irgendwo zwischen 2008 (3.0) und 2010 (3.3) verwenden, was in etwa D3D9 und D3D10 entspricht. Möchtest du einen D3D11 Vergleich, musst du mit OpenGL 4 vergleichen. Den kann dir aber meines Wissens nach niemand liefern. Zudem läuft die Source Engine unter Windows mit DX9.

BTW: Wenn du schon APIs vergleichen willst: Die Drawcalls von OpenGL sind effizienter als die von Direct3D. 

Was die Sache mit der Mehrarbeit angeht: Da hast du grundsätzlich Recht, aber die Spiele werden dennoch auf die PS3 portiert, obwohl die Entwickler normalerweise nicht mehr die OpenGL ES Schnittstelle verwenden und deshalb ein höherer Portierungsaufwand entsteht. Da bei sehr vielen Spielen bereits von Anfang auf eine gute Portierbarkeit wert gelegt wird, wird der Mehraufwand unerheblich sein. Schließlich hatte Steam für Mac auch keine negativen Auswirkungen.

Fazit: Wir werden sehen. Aber mach dir keine allzu großen Sorgen um die Zersplitterung des PC Marktes, Linux wird den Marktanteil nicht sehr schnell vergrößern können.


----------



## AnthraX (7. August 2012)

Ich meinte mit Windows Phone natürlich den vergleich mit Android und Apple. Apple hat natürlich nur ein einziges hardwareprofil, auf welches angepasst werden muss. 
Zu dem vergleihc mit DX9. auch wenn es schon "alt" ist wurde das spiel ja nun doch nochmal extra an OpenGL angepasst, ich denke mit weiteren optimierungen würde dort auch noch ein bisschen aus DX9 rauskommen. Zumal dort in so hohen fps bereichen die rede war, das der vergleich sowieso etwas unaussagekräftig ist. Ich bin nicht sooo tief in Linux drin, das cih behaupten könnte wie die belastung des OS im hintergrund eines  möglcihen laufenden spieles ist. bei windows kommt da natürlcih einiges zusammen. Ich bin teilweise schon verwundert wie starke abweichnungen es bei leutne mit ähnlcihen System gibt. Je nach Virescanner etc kommen dort schon einige Prozent zusammen. Zum glück gibt es bei einigen Virenprogrammen ja den ultragenialen "spiele modus"


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. August 2012)

Deren OpenGL Renderer ist auch unter Windows mit ca 33 FPS schneller 

Wie gut der D3D9 Pfad nun optimiert ist, kann dir wohl nur ein Valve Entwickler sagen, allerdings ist es schon erstaunlich, dass deren OpenGL Renderer ja praktisch erst seit der OS X Version (schlecht optimiert) existiert und nun für die Linuxversion  erst in den letzten Monaten aufgebohrt wurde und dennoch schneller ist. Das entspricht einem Zeitraum von 2 Jahren für die OpenGL Version, verglichen mit der D3D Version, die seit 2004 stetig weiterentwickelt wird. Ich denke da kann man ruhig davon ausgehen, dass die D3D Version ein effizientes Stück Code ist 

Deswegen zu sagen "OpenGL ist besser" halte ich dennoch für falsch. Den einzigen Vergleich den man sich momentan erlauben kann sind die schnelleren Drawcalls, die ich ja schon erwähnt habe. Aber ich kenne sowohl D3D als auch OpenGL nicht gut genug um die APIs sinnvoll miteinander vergleichen zu können.
Letztendlich fehlen einfach genug moderne Vergleiche. Denn das einzige aktuelle große OpenGL Spiel für Windows, das ich kenne heißt RAGE und da wurde ordentlich Potential verspielt (und hat keinen D3D Renderer).


----------

